# Homemade Decoy Trailer



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys I have a 5x8 utility trailer that I want to make into an enclosed decoy trailer. I was just looking for somebody who might have done this and could give me some tips. If anyone has some pictures that would be awesome.

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

This should be on the decoy trailer forum.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=32235

Here is mine


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

We built one on our 5x8 its pretty easy. We used the fast and easy route. Used actual plywood for the walls not OSB or aluminum. Painted it which seals it from the weather. Drilled holes in the top frame of the utility trailer and attached the walls to the holes we drilled with bolts and decent sized washers and lock nuts. Then to stabilize the walls we used 2x4s on their sides attached with 3" drywall screws. We notched an 1/8" slot 2 inch deep to custom fit the top railer of the utility trailer frame on the outside. This was you dont lose space on the inside. Put four down each side. Then four 2x4's across the top on edge(for strength). Put two 2x4's in every corner on then inside, attached with screws. Just one in the front. Then attach your rear door. Our trailer is 5'x8'x6 tall. Holds 100 bigfeet with all heads in two rubbermaid tubs.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

quackstackers trailer is top notch. ive pulled it a few times and it is well built and holds a good sized spread of dekes and blinds.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you decide to use all wood, including the frame use a good construction grade adhesive in addition to screws and bolts. Its amazing how screws and bolts can work loose with some flexing of the trailer.


----------

